# Motor needed for Sears Craftsman jointer



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd look into having this rebuilt. Time was a factor for me and I've purchased two replacement motors from: http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/index.html
They were helpful on the phone, comparably priced and shipped fast.


----------

